# DIY Fog System



## Niila (May 23, 2008)

Hello folks!

Im building a viv for my future treeboa, and as you know it needs to stay humid enough even if im not at home for a weekend or more.


So heres the idea i came up this week


Basically its just a hidden watertank with ultrasonic fogger put inside. Its supposed to be located at the top rear of the box, maybe hidden in the fake rock.
Im not sure about the material yet, as i dont know how well regular water-proof plywood handles liquid water for longer times. Sure its possible to put laquer coat on it or use glass to build the tank.. However silicon or something similar must be used to seal it.

In order to separate the actual viv from the tank, a piece of mesh can be used. Its very important to build the mesh "snakeproof" as touching "vaporizing" water hurts quite alot.

The tank must be refilled and cleaned time to time, so building a hatch is necessary. Nothing special here, hinged hatch is the best in my humble opinion. 

To make the fog flow little more, couple of 12V fans can be installed to the rear panel, just above the water line. They also serve as ventilation holes for the tank when they are not active. 
I would buy a decent (quiet and longlife) pair from the computer store. Fans should be connected via regular 12V wallwart to the same timer with the fogger(s). 
This is where you may need some soldering skills

Its best to wait until i have built it and tested it 

Any suggestions or warnings are warmly welcome!


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, sounds ok, but the humidity will surely cause the electrics in the fan to fail as they aren't sealed o the elements are they?

You could have a water tank the same, buy a simple water pump with a thin hoes running from it across the top of the viv, with holes in it.... hey presto - Rain! Put the pump on a digital timer for 15-20 seconds (need to check volumes obviously) and it should work well.


----------



## Niila (May 23, 2008)

There arent much of an electrics inside a 12V fan, but the humidity can indeed cause problems with bearings if regular fans are used.

In case we cant use fans, it should still work ok.

Yeah, rain-maker is surely one possibility. I just happen like the fog more simply because it looks better and its silent.

Edit: I think if we leave the space between the water and the top of the tank just to about two inches, the fog kind of presses itself out of the tank efficiently enough. Do I make sense?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

got a better one fore you, i've seen it used with cham and dart keepers.

Get a humidifer from argos for twenty quid, attach some piping to the nozel on the humidie and split it so that a pipe drop into each tank. Sent the time on the humidfies, they normally last with water for about 4 days before you need to top it up and it solves so many problems. and easy as well.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know if you've actually used one before but the fogger I've got and don't use anymore would get through water stupidly fast, although the effect is really nice I found it quicker to just spray the enclosure with a hozelock spray.


----------



## Niila (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the idea, but as i live in Finland we dont have argos, however i found one from Finland, but it costs 55e.

I do use regular spray can, but the point is im not always here. I know foggers work quite efficiently, but thats why i build rather large tank for it, it should last atleast one week.


----------

